# Window tint on white Cruze?



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

Just bought a white one and want to see pictures of others that have done it. Please post your pics and the level of tint.
Thanks!

By law here in BC can't tint the fronts so it will be just the backs and rear.


----------



## 11RS (Oct 4, 2011)

Same laws as here in Alberta. Not sure how strict they are down there BUT I spent a few months living in Northern BC with my Cruze having 5% film on the back and 50% on the front doors and never once had an issue. I still have it like this now in Alberta and still have yet to be bothered. I am a manager at an Autoglass and tint shop in Red Deer and hear stories from people who have had to peel dark film from front doors all the time, never with light film though.


----------



## CruzeNStyle (Dec 24, 2011)

20% in the back and 35% in the front..


----------



## AbsolutHank (Nov 13, 2011)

I have 20% all around


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

20% all around more better


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome guys, hows the 20% from the inside looking out?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a white Cruze. I am in Ohio so I can only get 50% legally on the front windows and any on the rear and back. I think I am going 50/35.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

I am from the Philippines and a I have a tinted white 1.8L M/T Cruze. Had it done at the dealership. Not really sure about percentages but the tint I had was referred to as "medium tint", so I guess that makes it 50%?  

wil try to take and post pictures later.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

OverHeight said:


> Awesome guys, hows the 20% from the inside looking out?


No problem in the day. Not much of an issue at night on lit up city roads. But a bit dark on county roads. I've had to roll it down sometimes to see when turning when no other lights are around.


----------



## CruzeNStyle (Dec 24, 2011)

CHUV said:


> No problem in the day. Not much of an issue at night on lit up city roads. But a bit dark on county roads. I've had to roll it down sometimes to see when turning when no other lights are around.


And that's exactly why I went with 35% for the fronts. I had around 2% tint all around in my black on black trailblazer I had before this.. not fun at night


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

I put 20% all around


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Anyone else have privacy shades on the back windows as I do? Check it out!


----------

